# "Never forget"



## staticbob

Hi,

Could somebody help me translate...

"Never forget our time, we'll be back together soon"

Multimesc!

SB


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Here's my try:
Nu uita niciodată timpul petrecut împreună, vom fi împreună din nou, curând.
(Never forget the time we spent together, we'll be back together soon)

If this isn't what you were trying to say, please let me know


----------



## staticbob

C'est parfait.

Merci.


----------



## Trisia

Errr, I just realised I used "together" twice 

Let me try again: "Nu uita niciodată timpul nostru împreună, ne vom revedea curând."
_Never forget our time together, we'll see each other again soon._

Or: "Nu uita niciodată timpul petrecut împreună, ne vom reîntâlni curând"
_Never forget the time we spent together, we'll meet again soon.


_Aarrgh, better wait for some better answers


----------



## alinapopi

Maybe we can replace _time _for _moments:_

_Nu uita niciodata momentele noastre, curand vom fi din nou impreuna._

What do you think, Trisia??


----------

